# Cinda--Some very sad news



## rainyday (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm sorry to share news that our friend Cinda, a longtime chatter and poster, passed away several months ago. She was found dead in her apartment on January 26th and according to the medical examiner's office died of chronic congestive cardiomyopathy. She moved to Florida several years ago to help her parents while they were ill and remained there after they died. I don't believe she had any other family to remember her. She deserved a service of some sort; she deserved a better end altogether.

A while back several of you were wondering about her because she hadn't been around. Someone gave me her address and I wrote a letter asking her to contact me. Today I received it back. I don't know who answered, but they returned my letter and wrote only that she had passed away. They also included a copy of her death certificate and the phone number of the attorney handling her estate. I left a message and made some other calls. If I hear more, I will share it. 

Cinda wasn't one to post pictures or share a lot about her life, but some of us got to meet her at the Vegas Bash in 2006. She enriched many conversations online with her quick quips, seemed to notice things others missed, and often had something bawdy to say in response. She was one the first friends I made when I came to the old Dim boards in 2002, back when she would often post in clever, rapid-fire volleys. Life became harder for her in the last few years, and she seemed to share less, but she still always had something funny to say.

Rest in peace, Cinda. I hope you are laughing irreverently in the light. May we remember your spirit not in suffering, but in those finer days when your good humor was brightly in bloom. 

rainy


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 12, 2008)

Many smiles to her memory, and condolences to her family...
I did not know her well at all, but I was aware of her quick quips that you speak of via the chat room. She always brought a smile to my face with those...


...
Thanks for sharing, rainy. Thanks for taking the time to find out.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh, this is so very sad news.

Rainy, you are right. Cinda deserved to have more. Thank you for doing all this and letting us know. I wonder if you find out more, like where she is buried, if we could at least get some flowers to her.



Cinda, I am sorry, and I hope you are surrounded by great peace.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 12, 2008)

Rainy, thanks for letting us know - this is so sad. I'm crying, and I know I won't be the only one.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 12, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this Rainy, thank you for taking the time to acknowledge someone who was a long time member of this community, even if she was more active on chat than in this arena...


May she rest in peace, and may she be happy and healthy and loved...forever.


----------



## Donna (Jun 12, 2008)

Rest in peace, Cinda


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 12, 2008)

How terribly sad, I don't even have any words right now..just tears. She was a very, very sweet person and so much fun to talk to. I will miss her very much.


----------



## saucywench (Jun 12, 2008)

I am just sick to hear about this, rainy. This is the second death today that I have been made aware of. Thank you for your perseverance. I just can't say much more right now.


----------



## ripley (Jun 12, 2008)

This is so sad. I hope Cinda is laughing somewhere, pain-free and happy.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 12, 2008)

Right we'd discussed this a bit at the time of her death. Jacksonville is a tough town to be fat in... I'd tried to get Cinda in touch with the Unitarian-Universalist folks down there but that seemed to upset her, after she'd moved down from Jersey with the nonFA husband. I wish I could've been more help but my relationship with my family down there has always been difficult and I was stuck up here caregiving fulltime. If Jacksonville ever gets a thriving BBW-FA social-club scene going it will be a huge breakthrough for Size Acceptance...


----------



## Sugar (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm at a loss for words and all the chatters know how often that happens.

I will miss her yellow font and sassy comments.


----------



## PattiGirl (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you very much Rainy. Not that outcome or news we all wanted to hear. I'm truly sad.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 12, 2008)

She may not have had biological family, but she had us - goofy, dysfunctional, arguing family that we are.

We'll miss our sis.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 12, 2008)

Sweet Tooth said:


> She may not have had biological family, but she had us - goofy, dysfunctional, arguing family that we are.
> 
> We'll miss our sis.



So true. .............................


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 12, 2008)

oh boy...Rainy, thank you so much for posting this information. I'm so very sad to hear it. Cinda was a really quick, observant person. I always had the sense she knew what was going on better than those around her. Hard to believe she's gone .


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 12, 2008)

My condolences. I didn't know her, but clearly from everyone's posts, she was very loved and admired. Bless her.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 12, 2008)

Very sad .. I wasn't close to her, but I remember being in her presence often when I used to chat and she seemed very cool and yes, mysterious. This is terrible news and I was actually very afraid that it would be the case .. 

My most sincere condolences to everyone who knew her as a friend.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 12, 2008)

She always called me "Goofy Sweet"...I loved that :happy:


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll never forget you, my Cinda-Lu-Who.....you, who never judged and always accepted me and loved me no matter what, and never refrained from telling me off when I needed it. 

all my love, 

JoyDawnIvoryPalmolive

View attachment 43953


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 12, 2008)

When she hadn't been around in a while I had this terrible feeling of worry...I still have her "request pending" on my yahoo messenger from when I was trying find her. I think I will leave it there in her memory. 

Goodbye dear Cimda. You are missed.
Mamcy
View attachment 43954


----------



## rainyday (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh, man. I forgot about Fluffy. I think I have some of Fluffy's many permutations on my old computer.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 12, 2008)

Gawd, this makes me so sad. I thought she was a very kind person...she was very good to my stepsister. I loved her presence in chat....a giving person...the kind that you don't meet every day.
The world is a less warm place without her in it.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you Rainy. 

This is such sad news. I hope she felt no pain and suffering I hope that she was sleeping peacfully and such a wonderful dream she never woke you. 

You will be missed.


----------



## swordchick (Jun 12, 2008)

Joy described Cinda in a perfect way. She was a true friend. She protected me and stood up for me. I will always love her for that. I will miss her so much. Rest in peace, my sweetest Cinda.


----------



## Ruffie (Jun 12, 2008)

I just clicked in and saw the sad news. THanks rainy for posting this and as the others have said she will be both remembered and missed!
Ruth


----------



## Mathias (Jun 12, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Cinda. May you feel no more pain.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jun 12, 2008)

Cinda, my sister in smartass...I will miss you terribly

Rest in peace friend.


----------



## Honey (Jun 12, 2008)

Rainy,
Thank you for taking up the cause of finding what happened to Cinda when I just couldn't. I just did not have the courage to go on and find out what you did. I will never forgive myself. She was such a wonderful person. I truly loved her heart and her soul.
I remember how I first met her in person. I was in the lobby of the Stardust Hotel talking with some friends. She rode up to me on the scooter and put her face RIGHT into mine and said "Guess who?" I looked at her for a moment, not really having seen her before and screamed "CIMDA!!!!!!" After a HUGE hug, we became fast friends.
Unfortunately, she did not make it to her second Bash. We had made plans to have lunches and dinners together. I had no idea because she kept it secret from me but, that time in the Stardust she was in her room eating sandwiches instead of coming to dinner with us because she thought she needed an invitation. That hurt me so badly to think of her sitting there thinking we did not love her enough to invite her, and all the while I was thinking that she wanted to be alone. So, when I found out she was coming to this Bash, 2008, i made all sorts of plans to have her around me all the time. Now I have to rely on memories. Well, they are good ones, at least.
Cinda (whom I lovingly called Cimda) made me laugh all the time. She was funny, irreverent and full of sass. 
I will miss her and hope that she is happy and free where she is now. If the love of friends can bring you peace in the next life, she is at peace. 
God bless you, Cimda, my friend.
Love, 
Homey

To all my friends whom I don't say this to often enough.... I LOVE YOU and am glad you are in my life. H.


----------



## starrbbw (Jun 12, 2008)

Rest in Peace Cinda...your family here will always remember you and always miss you!


----------



## butch (Jun 12, 2008)

very sad. My condolences to her many many friends here, and I wish I knew her the way that you all did-she sounds like a remarkable, one of a kind and special person.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jun 12, 2008)

OMG I just can't believe she is gone. I will miss her she was always so welcoming when I saw her in chat. Rest in Peace Cinda.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll miss you, Cinda....and Fluffy. Love ya, lady

...and thank you, Rainy, for going the extra mile to find out what happened


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 12, 2008)

I remember Cinda from the old Dims boards. She and I e-mailed for years, then I lost touch with her a few years back only to find her again last year. I am saddened by this news, she was a very special lady. 

~Punkin


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 13, 2008)

Rest in Peace Cinda-Lou. i'll miss you. i had a feeling something bad had happened. though she took breaks sometimes she never seemed to stay away very long. she was great to me. she was a protector. she showed me the ropes. i'll miss her. wherever she is i hope she is still fluffy. 

View attachment 162864297373874211457180044b69f78.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 13, 2008)

My condolences. Very sad to read this, though I did not know her.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 13, 2008)

For Cimda ~

View attachment 43967​


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm just ... floored. I don't even know what to say except she was one of the few who understood, appreciated and played off my sarcasm. I loved her wit. It saddened me that she seemed so closed up, so alone, so I hope that now, wherever she is, she's surrounded by wondrous, loving people, laughing heartily and having the time of her afterlife.

We'll miss you, Cinda. Safe travels, wherever you go.

And I echo everyone else's gratitude, Rainy, for all that you did to get the answer we needed, even if it's not the answer we wanted. We appreciate your tenacity and respect for human life.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 13, 2008)

My condolences to Cinda, may she rest in peace. I didn't know her, but it's always sad to lose a member of the community.


----------



## Emma (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm so so sad. She was one of the people who was really nice to me when I was going through a bad time. I was hoping she'd pop back one day and just say she had been busy or hadn't had time for the chatroom.


----------



## johnnny2005 (Jun 13, 2008)

God bless her soul


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 13, 2008)

She will be sadly missed. I guess heaven needed another chubby cherub.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 13, 2008)

With some help from Saucy, I found Cinda's profile on the old forums. It's here if anyone wants to see. It's from April 2003.


----------



## LalaCity (Jun 13, 2008)

I didn't know her but she sounds like a lovely person. It's sad to hear that a member of our community died in such a lonely way. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Sweet (Jun 13, 2008)

Evening everyone,
This is such sad news. Did she have other family in Jacksonville besides her parents? I was just wondering because it would be so heartbreaking for her life not to be celebrated by family. I did not have the pleasure of meeting her, but from all of the post she seemed like such a vibrant and beautiful woman.

May Cinda rest in peace.


----------



## Friday (Jun 13, 2008)

May she dwell in love and happiness forever.


----------



## mango (Jun 13, 2008)

*Thanks Rainy for going to the trouble of getting the sad news.


Rest In Peace Cinda.

I will miss our chatroom sessions, your razor-sharp rapier wit and sassy one-liners and most of all, your sweet & loving heart.*


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 13, 2008)

I never got to know Cinda, as she came to Dims during a time when I wasn't frequenting here.

I did, however, always hear people speak fondly of her, and on the strength of those comments will regret that I never was able to claim her as my friend.

I am sure she will be missed amongst our family here. My heart goes out to her family & friends.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 13, 2008)

i remember cinda from chat a while back..i never got to know her so well but i remember her humour made me smile. Im so sad to hear this news. Rest in peace beautiful lady.


----------



## saucywench (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks, rainy, for continuing the search when I was too exhausted to keep my eyes open any longer. It's instances like this when teamwork (and a two-hour time difference) can be of benefit.

I can't find the words to express the additional sorrow I feel upon (re-)reading her profile. Some of her words ring familiar to me, five years later.

Cinda's presence was an integral part of the chat experience for many years. As so many of us were influenced positively by attributes that were uniquely hers, it is my hope that we in turn were able to bring to her life some companionship, kindness, concern, and, heck—just some good-natured fun—that she may have lacked in real life.

I have other things I want to express but I'll not clutter up this thread with it.


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow I am shocked and saddened. First 2 things I did think of were her yellow font and the bunny! Cinda was always so kind and sweet to me, we had many a lovely conversation. She will be missed. She is at peace and in a good place now.

-L-


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow. Just Wow. I have no idea what to say. I've had to get up and close my office door because I'm shocked and saddened. I wondered what happened to my bunny sis. I know I haven't been in chat as much so I figured I was just missing her or coming in at the wrong time. I always thought our birthdays were the same day, but I see now it was 2 days off. 

She was always so funny and never failed to make me smile no matter how stressed I felt when entering chat. I don't think anyone else ever got the Gerbil and Bunny connection as she did. 


I will miss my bunny sis so very much.


----------



## Mitchapalooza (Jun 13, 2008)

She and I used to joke all the time about our dating lives and she used to tease me for being a putz! She made everyone she met smile and she will be missed severely!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm just so floored and so saddened by this.. Rainy, thank you so much for letting us know. 

...

Words just completely escape me right now, I just can't process it for the life of me.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 13, 2008)

Rest in peace and love, Cinda. You will be missed.


----------



## Goddess Patty (Jun 13, 2008)

I saw the subject line and my heart sank. This news deeply saddens me.
I also had the same experience at the Vegas Bash 2006 with Cinda as Honey did in the Stardust lobby as she drove up to me on her scooter and said, guess who? She said come on Patty, its me Fluffy. I had to get off my scooter and give her a HUGE hug. She meant that much to me to finally meet her in person.
My day will not be the same after reading this.
You will forever be loved and missed Cinda, my dear friend. May you rest in peace and have life everlasting. 

Goddess Patty


----------



## jamie (Jun 13, 2008)

This news has made me so sad this morning. I loved her humor and sharp wit. After Bill (fatcelf, billycabbie) died a few years ago, we got to know each other a little better through sharing memories of him. I am glad that now all of these good memories are being shared among those who cared for and admired her.

I thought of the bunny first as well...rest in sweet peace, Cinda.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 13, 2008)

Cinda, I am so sorry I was not here for you this time.

{{{{{{Rainy}}}}}}


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 13, 2008)

This is very heartbreaking news.I am very sad and at a loss for words. Funny how someone you never met face to face can have an impact on your life.Rest in Peace dear friend.


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Jun 13, 2008)

I was so afraid this would be the outcome. I think cd said it all. For those of you who really got to meet cinda feel lucky. She was a special person already missed by alot of us. Thank you Rainy for finding her. Hugs to all Cat


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 13, 2008)

I keep thinking about this...about her. Like...it's sort of hittin me in stages. She wasn't a foregrounded person in chat for me all the time (and I never met her), but it's one of those things where you start to realize just how woven into the experience she was, the more you think about it. How much more I talked to her than I realized, how often. How perceptive she was. It's making me really sad.

I really hope she's at peace.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 13, 2008)

Rest in Peace sorry u left us so soon.


----------



## JoiseyTomata (Jun 13, 2008)

Cinda

So many times you were there for me when I was ill and depressed. You always managed to find a way to encourage me to go on. You shared your life with me. You helped me understand what it was like to struggle with lymphedema and always managed to give me strength when I didnt seem to have any. We didnt always talk but when we did you were so good to me and always managed to put a smile on my face. I am so sorry i wasnt there, I miss you immensly and wish i had told you just how much you meant to me. You will always be in my heart and will always be my friend. I love you and hope you are happy and in peace, pain free.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 13, 2008)

I was wondering about Cinda for such a long time, and feared that we would hear exactly this tragic news. I knew Cinda would never stay away that long without a very good reason. Actually - I feared worse, that we would never hear anything at all. So thank you for so doggedly pursuing this, Rainy. I know for myself, having this sad news is at least some comfort against not knowing at all. 

I am unable to find adequate words to illustrate how very, very sad this is... and how important Cinda was to the defacto family (as dysfunctional as it is, and oh... _is _it ever) we have in chat. I debated saying anything at all, but Cinda... well I think she would appreciate us sharing our stories, such as it is - even just here on the boards. So I do this for her. Because she mattered. 

Cinda was always very kind to me, and once said something to me, about me, that I will never forget. It was and still is, a benchmark. Like you, Zand - I am sorry that I was not there for her this time. 

She was funny as hell. And the best kind of funny - the type that just sort of sat back, quietly, and then injected something quick, smart and devastatingly humorous. She was so mild, laid back and easygoing that I made up a story about her being the leader of a bbw girl gang - wearing leathers, flashing switchblades and riding motorcycles throughout the country, wreaking havoc. We used to riff on that scenario quite a bit. I used to tell people, "_watch out, man - that Cinda - she'll cut you!_" It made us both laugh. I think she enjoyed just imagining the freedom of a lifestyle so unlike her own. 

I hope Cinda knew how important she was to those of us (and more) who have expressed our feelings here. I think that she spent much of her time in solitude, but I pray that in her heart, she was never alone.

Rest in peace, Cinda. Free from pain, fear and loneliness. You won't be forgotten.

Because you _mattered_.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 13, 2008)

Even through I didn't know her very long. It's always a shame when people leave us too soon, and I hope she Rests in Peace.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 13, 2008)

I didnt really know her so I wasnt sure if I should post in this thread or not. 

But I just wanted to say it speaks well of her as person and the time she spent on this earth by all the lives she touched in such a positive way.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 13, 2008)

I didn't know Cinda well, but the stories you all have about her! It sounds as though she was simply an amazing person, and a great friend. I'm sorry to hear about her passing - my condolences to everyone who was touched by her.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jun 13, 2008)

My condolences to all who knew her. May she rest in peace.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 13, 2008)

I just spoke to a paralegal from the attorney's office. She said Cinda's ashes were sent to a cousin in Pennsylvania for burial. She wasn't in the office while I was talking to her, so she is going to call me next week with the address of where they are interred. That way we can send flowers if you all want to. If anyone has any specific questions they'd like me to ask her when I speak to her again, please let me know.

The para also said that she believes Cinda's cat was adopted by someone. When Cinda was hospitalized a couple years ago, I remember that she was worried about her cat being cared for, so that at least is good news.

I made sure she knew that Cinda had a great number of friends online, some of whom she'd met in real life, and that she was a loved, treasured person to many. She kept commenting on how solitary Cinda was. I wanted to make sure she knew, as Sam said above, how much Cinda mattered.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 13, 2008)

Even though I didn't know her that well. That's just sad news. I hope she is someplace nice and peaceful. For what its worth, I am sorry she's gone.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 13, 2008)

Such sad news  I didn't know Cinda very well, we had a chatted a few times and we met at the 06 Bash. She was a great woman and will be missed. God Bless you Cinda.


----------



## dragorat (Jun 13, 2008)

*that I read this & post my feelings.Cinda was a rare beautiful woman.I never had the pleasure to meet her in person but I feel like I'd known her almost all my life.She was kind,loving,intelligent,witty & a true friend once you got to know her.As has been said she didn't always say much in chat but when she did it was with purpose no matter if in defense of someone or with a quick jab to lighten the room.She will truly be missed.The Big Man upstairs has taken another of my angels,but that's ok....He needed a sharp tounged wit to deal with the new angels who aren't quite in line yet!Goodbye Cinda you will always be remembered in our hearts! *


----------



## Tad (Jun 13, 2008)

Such sad news, but Rainy, thank you so much for persevering and finding out what had happened.

It almost makes me feel that online communities like this need a buddy check system or something, so that everybody has someone who knows how to find them, and can find out what is going on. (optional not mandatory, of course). Or something....it is just so sad that, whatever her last days were like, nobody here knew.

Also, can anyone translate that cause of death into something those of us not up on medical terminology would understand?


----------



## rainyday (Jun 13, 2008)

Ed, the medical examiner's office told me that it was likely similar to a heart attack. But I was talking to the office manager there and she was interpretting from the case notes, so I don't know how medically accurate that was.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 13, 2008)

rainyday said:


> If anyone has any specific questions they'd like me to ask her when I speak to her again, please let me know.



I would like to know if Cinda had ever specified any charities or organizations she favored, or if her family might have a preference. I'd like to make a donation in her name, and would prefer it be something she chose, if possible. 

Thank you for asking about her cat, too. I wondered.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Jun 13, 2008)

I only got to know Cinda for a short time. She will be deeply missed. I hope she has found the peace she so rightfully deserves.

Dravenhawk


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm not enough of a chatter to have known her very well, but it's always a shock to lose a member of any community, especially a community as loving as Dimensions; my best to those who are feeling the most hurt by this, whether you're here on Dims or out there in the world, or both.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 13, 2008)

I have not chatted for a long time, but I had a few exchanges with Cinda when I have chatted in the past and found her to be very funny and kind. She asked me what life was like in Australia.
Sleep peacefully beautiful Cinda.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm with Liz...Its hitting me in waves.

I think of Cinda as a wickedly funny, understated, DEEPLY kind person I like a lot....the idea that she is gone is surreal.

The idea that she could die alone makes me crazy sad.


I'm so sorry that I never got to meet her in person...


...And Rainy....you are a class act. The kind of effort you have put into to find out what was wrong...is moving and impressive.

I want to think anyone would do it...but I know better. Thank you for caring.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 13, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I would like to know if Cinda had ever specified any charities or organizations she favored, or if her family might have a preference. I'd like to make a donation in her name, and would prefer it be something she chose, if possible.
> 
> Thank you for asking about her cat, too. I wondered.



I was thinking about that, too. I know that she did love animals and was wondering if there was a shelter in her hometown that I (or we as a community) could make a donation in her name...or even the ASPCA or something similar??


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 13, 2008)

One wish it would be that Cinda can somehow feel the love and joy that she brought to many of us.I dont know which makes me sadder knowing I will never see her bright yellow font in the same way again or knowing she left this world all alone when so many of us really cared about her. My day has not been the same since stumbling across this thread. It does bring me some relief to know her remains was sent to family members.
Rainy you are an angel thank you for going above and beyond being a friend.
I had the pleasure of talking to Cinda on the phone a few times man she was something else. I will forever miss her pms in chat that would leave me laughing until I cried.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 13, 2008)

Anyone know what kind of rabbit that fluffy rabbit is? What breed, I mean? Maybe there's a rescue organization for them we could donate to.


----------



## bobsjers (Jun 13, 2008)

After reading five pages of comments and tributes, I really can't add anything else, other than to say that I too was really sad to hear the news of her passing.

Bob


----------



## ryder (Jun 13, 2008)

My memory of Cinda in chat was when Honey's "N" key went on the fritz. And from then on, they were always known as Homey and Cimda. Everyome had a tom of fum with messim with Homey, especially myself amd Cimda.
Besides that, her yellow font was like looking at the sun to me. It was bright and filled the room up with a positive mood. Not to forget Cinda did that herself just by being there.
We will miss you Cinda, more than anyone will ever know.

Oh, and Rainy,
There aren't enough of us to show enough thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 13, 2008)

This is a little corny, but at times like this, I don't care. I heard this song on the way home tonight, and it made me think of Cinda and how sad we all are, how much we love her, and how we all support each other at times like this, in spite of any differences we may have. 

From "The Heart of Life" by John Mayer:

_ You know it's nothing new
Bad news never had good timing
But then, the circle of your friends
Will defend the silver lining

Pain throws your heart to the ground
Love turns the whole thing around
No, it won't all go the way it should
But I know the heart of life is good_ 

I know Cinda would love the fact that we're all pulling together like this in her memory.


----------



## bexy (Jun 14, 2008)

i did not know cinda, but wish i had as she sounds like a wonderful lady. my condolences to everyone who has lost a friend and my prayers go to her.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 14, 2008)

For Beautiful Cinda


We only spoke a few times, but I could not stop thinking about you yesterday when I heard the news. You were young. It seems so unfair. Anyway angel here is a poem for you.


Do not stand at my grave and weep,
I am not there, I do not sleep.
I a 1000 winds that blow,
I am the diamond glints on snow.
I am the sun on ripened grain,
I am the gentle Autumn rain.

When you awaken in the morning's hush,
I am the swift uplifting rush.
Of quiet birds in circled light,
I am the soft star that shines at night.
Do not stand at my grave and cry,
I am not there, I did not die.

Anonymous


Lots of love Cinda. Sleep peacefully.
Susannah


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 15, 2008)

That is very beautiful Sosh.




Susannah said:


> For Beautiful Cinda
> 
> 
> We only spoke a few times, but I could not stop thinking about you yesterday when I heard the news. You were young. It seems so unfair. Anyway angel here is a poem for you.
> ...


----------



## Smushygirl (Jun 15, 2008)

First of all, I would like to thank Rainy for looking into all of this. I went into Chat several times looking for her in the early part of the year, but got too busy to follow up. So thank you Rainy very much for doing it!

Cinda was very special to me during my time in Chat. I loved her sharp wit and big heart. She sat in Chat presiding over us like a queen and that's what I ended up calling her, my Queen or my Liege and she loved that. I became her Smushy Princess! 

Cinda was intensely private so we never talked a lot out of chat, but we would IM from time to time. I so wanted to go visit her down south, but circumstances for me prevented it. Now my heart is deeply saddened that I couldn't find a way.

We last IM'd in December before Christmas and I had been looking for her in Chat after I hadn't received any replies from my Christmas messages.

Cinda was scathingly brilliant, funny, kind and loyal. She was also available to give you a good ass kicking when you needed it! 

I love you, Cinda and will continue to miss you. You will remain in my heart forever. I was hoping to meet you in Vegas this year. But I really hope that you are running around enjoying yourself with the people that you loved that you were missing. Bless you, dear friend!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 15, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Anyone know what kind of rabbit that fluffy rabbit is? What breed, I mean? Maybe there's a rescue organization for them we could donate to.




I believe that it was an angora rabbit.


----------



## sirGordy (Jun 16, 2008)

I rarely post here, but I just want to say that upon hearing the news about Cinda, I was literally in tears.  She was truly a sweetheart of a person, and a person that could make the darkest of days seem like a mid-summer's carnival, with her rapier wit and her kind demeanor. Cinda was a person who spoke from her heart, and people like that I truly appreciate.

Cinda, you are with the angels now, I am sure making them laugh and smile, as you did us. You are going to be missed big time by all those who loved you. Will see you again one day in Heaven, my dear friend.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow... Berna just filled me in.

This is just very very sad. 

RIP Cinda!


----------



## Lorna (Jun 16, 2008)

So sad, I dont believe I can add anything, everyone has expressed how we feel about this sad loss.


----------



## Morbid (Jun 16, 2008)

Cinda... I know you're listening to us and feeling our sorrow that we have in our hearts and minds about the sad news we learned. You are deeply and dearly missed. I know we werent the best of friends and did have alot of differences of opinion but that is just one of the things I respected about you. You always had something to say and made me laugh alot with your quips. 

Cinda.. I do call you my friend because you were real... you are you... and believe me that means alot to all of us. 

I do miss you my friend and I know alot of us mourn your passing but I wouldnt want you to stay on this earth and suffer. You're in no pain, no suffering, no agony... Just tell my mom and dad that I still hold thier memory very dear and very close... as I will hold your memory also. 


Morbid (Roger)


----------



## mybluice (Jun 18, 2008)

It makes me sad hearing this. I've cried reading all the posts...Cinda was a wonderfully funny woman I am proud to say that I got to meet her at the Vegas Bash in 2006. I remember walking out to the pool and hearing someone yelling "bbbbbblllllllllluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu". I think I stood there and stared at her looking like an idiot until she said you don't know who I am....lol. I will miss Cinda and Fluffy and her wit in chat. Rest in peace dear Cinda.

Hugs
Blu


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Jun 19, 2008)

That is an absolutely beautiful poem, Susannah, and an unmitigated bull's-eye of a sentiment. It sums up wonderfully my beliefs about death and the "afterlife." Thank you for posting it. Perhaps, thanks to her trademark yellow font, we can take a moment to think fondly of Cinda any time we see sunflowers. Seems appropriate.



Susannah said:


> Do not stand at my grave and weep,
> I am not there, I do not sleep.
> I a 1000 winds that blow,
> I am the diamond glints on snow.
> ...


----------



## rainyday (Jun 23, 2008)

Just wanted to provide an update. I never heard back from the paralegal last week regarding where the ashes were interred, so I called and left a message again today and asked her to email the info to me. When I hear back, I'll let you all know.



SamanthaNY said:


> I would like to know if Cinda had ever specified any charities or organizations she favored, or if her family might have a preference. I'd like to make a donation in her name, and would prefer it be something she chose, if possible.


I mentioned this in my phone message to her and asked her to include the info when she writes, so hopefully she will. If not, I'll call her again.

I haven't been quite sure what to say in response to the kind things people said here and privately about the information gathering I did, mostly because it really wasn't much at all. I'd trade doing this stuff in an instant for a chance to go back and make the same amount of time to PM with Cinda in chat and really listen and have a good heart-to-heart. Thank you though.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Cinda.  It makes me wonder about the other people we've lost touch with here, and how they're doing. 

And yes, it's definitely an angora. I'm not sure about specific organizations for angoras but the House Rabbit Society does a lot of work both rescuing rabbits, watching for pet shop abuse, and providing education for rabbit owners all over the US. I totally believe in them and the excellent work they do.


----------



## BBWGLORYFOXXX (Jun 24, 2008)

I didnt know her...but i still wanna give my condolances...she will be missed


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Aug 19, 2008)

I know this is an old post, but I just found out today and I'm stunned. I'm having a hard time processing the news of Cinda's passing. Each post I read makes me cry more and more. I think back to her quick wit in chat and how she always threatened to take Dave away when I wasn't looking lol. We're both upset by the news, I'm having trouble finding the words. Thoughts of Cinda will always bring a smile to my face.

In the 10 yrs I've been in and out of Dim chat, I've met some amazing people. Though I don't go to the room very often, I'm thankful for the friends I've met through the years and I say this with no regret, I love each and every one of you who have touched my life in one way or another, you each know who you are. May she rest in peace, we'll both miss her.

Lynne


----------



## coyote wild (Aug 20, 2008)

I didn't know her, but it's sad when any human being dies.

I hope she's at peace and is enjoying the next phase of existence.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 22, 2009)

I've been thinking a lot about our friend Cinda for the past few weeks - most likely because her "anniversary" just passed- so I dug up this thread so that I could re-read everyone's memories and stories that they shared.

In honor of Cinda, I have made a donation to my local animal rescue in her name, and I know that she would appreciate that. I couldn't give as much as I would have liked but what I could give will help to care for a rescued animal and to do that in the name of my dear, missed friend means so much to me. I know that times are tough for everyone right now, but I hope that if anyone else is able to make a donation- no matter how big or small- that they will do so in memory of our beloved friend. 

I miss you and love you, Cinda.


----------



## swordchick (Feb 22, 2009)

I miss her so much, too. Her birthday was February 25th so I think donating to a local animal or rabbit rescue organization is a great idea. Thank you for posting this, goofy girl.




goofy girl said:


> I've been thinking a lot about our friend Cinda for the past few weeks - most likely because her "anniversary" just passed- so I dug up this thread so that I could re-read everyone's memories and stories that they shared.
> 
> In honor of Cinda, I have made a donation to my local animal rescue in her name, and I know that she would appreciate that. I couldn't give as much as I would have liked but what I could give will help to care for a rescued animal and to do that in the name of my dear, missed friend means so much to me. I know that times are tough for everyone right now, but I hope that if anyone else is able to make a donation- no matter how big or small- that they will do so in memory of our beloved friend.
> 
> I miss you and love you, Cinda.


----------



## Emma (Mar 1, 2009)

I didn't really know if I should post this or not. I've been thinking about it for a while and have decided to. 

I went on a certain 'dramatica' website a few days back and decided to see if there was anything posted about dimensions. There was, and there was a chat log that was from the time when Cinda was still around. There was a few from then. 

Basically it was from a troll went into the chat. He was saying nasty things to everyone and Cinda really stood up for herself, but I don't know if I should say this, he basically said that everyone in the room was going to die soon and Cinda said 'Everyone dies IDIOT.' 

I don't know why I'm posting this, I don't want to upset people. But, first of all I feel that if Cinda's voice is still around, then she'd want to be heard and secondly, I feel like she made peace with herself before she died and she'd probably want people to know that.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 1, 2009)

It is a perfect example of Cinda, Em I can practically hear her calling this troll an IDIOT. 

Bridget, thanks for sparking up the thread. i had been thinking about Cinda recently as well. She won't be forgotten.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear of her passing-I never knew her personally,but I give my condolences to her freinds and family reguardless. God bless her,may she rest in peace...


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 16, 2009)

I was just going through some old emails, trying to find some from my Dad, and came across this one from Cinda...the subject was "I'm a brownie"...I think it suits her 

NO PEEKING AT THE ANSWERS.

If all of the desserts listed below were sitting in front of you, which
would you choose. (you can only pick one!) Trust me...this is reputed 
to be very accurate.

Pick your dessert, then look to see what psychiatrists think about you.
After taking this dessert personality test, send this e-mail on to
others, but when you do, be sure to put your choice of dessert in the 
subject box above.

ALSO, SEND IT TO THE PERSON WHO SENT IT TO YOU.

Here are your choices:
No, you can't change your mind once you scroll down, so think carefully
what your choice will be....

1. Angel Food Cake
2. Brownies
3. Lemon Meringue
4. Vanilla cake with Chocolate Icing
5. Strawberry Short Cake
6. Chocolate on Chocolate
7. Ice Cream
8. Carrot Cake







OK - Now that you've made your choice this is what research says 
about you...







1. ANGEL FOOD CAKE -- Sweet, loving, cuddly. You love all warm and
fuzzy items. A little nutty at times. Sometimes you need an ice cream
cone at the end of the day. Others perceive you as being childlike and 
immature at times.

2. BROWNIES -- You are adventurous, love new ideas, are a champion of
underdogs and a slayer of dragons. When tempers flare up you whip out
your saber. You are always the oddball with a unique sense of humor and 
direction. You tend to be very loyal.

3. LEMON MERINGUE --Smooth, sexy, & articulate with your hands, you
are an excellent after-dinner speaker and a good teacher. But don't try
to walk and chew gum at the same time. A bit of a diva at times, but 
you have many friends.

4. VANILLA CAKE WITH CHOCOLATE ICING -- Fun-loving, sassy, humorous,
not very grounded in life; very indecisive and lack motivation.
Everyone enjoys being around you, but you are a practical joker. 
Others should be cautious in making you mad. However, you are a friend
for life.

5. STRAWBERRY SHORTCAKE -- Romantic, warm, loving. You care about
other people, can be counted on in a pinch and expect the same in return. 
Intuitively keen. Can be very emotional.

6. CHOCOLATE ON CHOCOLATE -- Sexy; always ready to give and receive.
Very creative, adventurous, ambitious, and passionate. You can appear
to have a cold exterior but are warm on the inside. Not afraid to take 
chances. Will not settle for anything average in life. Love to laugh.

7. ICE CREAM -- You like sports, whether it be baseball, football,
basketball, or soccer. If you could, you would like to participate, but 
you enjoy watching sports. You don't like to give up the remote
control. You tend to be self-centered and high maintenance.

8. CARROT CAKE -- You are a very fun loving person, who likes to laugh.
You are fun to be with. People like to hang out with you. You are a 
very warm hearted person and a little quirky at times. You have many
loyal friends.

FORWARD THIS TO ALL YOUR FRIENDS.... INCLUDING THE ONE WHO SENT IT TO
YOU!

DON'T FORGET - PUT YOUR CHOICE OF DESSERT IN "SUBJECT "


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 16, 2009)

Cinda  

Miss you !


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 17, 2009)

somehow the song ICE CREAM no longer has a cheerful ring


----------

